# French Fries



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

I need to feed 200 people?
Hello my daughter will having a preschool graduation we will be doing how much will i need to feed 200 people.

Thanks


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It might help if you described what kind of food you need and what the occassion will be like. Buffet? Appetizers only? BBQ? Are you the only one doing the feeding?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

French fries are a very difficult choice for a big gathering. The issue isn't one of how much potato, but of how much oven or fry-o-lator space you need. 

That said, figure roughly 3 oz of frozen french fries, per person, and 4 oz (1 small potato) of fresh potato if the fries will not be the highlight of the meal. If they are set for stardom, you'll have to allow more. 

BDL


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

850 ounces or 53.125 pounds I figure kids 4 1/2 ounces per person 1 1/2 ounce catsup per person .:lol:
If frozen are used ,they come packed 6 5lb. bags per case

Use a quality fry like Mccann or simplot they contain less water and hold up better :chef:good luck

Since you mentioned no other foods ,therefore 4.5 ounces. If other things served cut down


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, Go to your cash and carry and buy some 1/2lb FF boats and then get a 5 lb bag of fries and count out how many you get. I would figure about 20 orders per bag. They also have potatoe coins and tots the coins will be about 20 orders per bag and figure about the same for the tots. Preschool kids are not going to eat that much. I would get the ketchup in squirt btls and squirt he ketchup in the corner of the boat so you can keep everything in one container.............Good luck and let us know when she grads college we should be able to do a seafood buffet for that one.................... Take care Bill


----------

